

Cancer has returned? Steve Jobs may have just six weeks to live - Anchor
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1357743/Cancer-stricken-Apple-boss-Steve-Jobs-just-weeks-live.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2231730>

------
bdfh42
A marriage made in heaven (or was that hell?) the joke US National Enquirer
and the joke UK Daily mail.

If anything they say turns out to be true it will be a blind co-incidence and
probably a shock to those responsible for the text.

------
gsivil
I find it kind of sad posting rumors and gossip about somebody's health on HN
even if he is Steve Jobs that definitely has huge impact on technology.

------
yuvadam
I really hope this is unsubstantiated gossip.

Wish him the best, and a full recovery.

------
sriram_malhar
The Daily Mail: The Bastion of Truth

